# Brand new to forums...



## Nastasya (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi. I've never used writing forums before so could do with some friendly advice on how to navigate, what to read, etc. 

I was studying creative writing at university and hope to get back there at some point. I miss the encouragement that came with uni, sharing one another's work and trading feedback, and am hoping forums would be a good way to replicate some of that. I'm currently working on something and would love to show it around as it is at the moment and see what people think. 

My favourite writer is Dostoevsky and I'm really interested in both the writers of his period and in mid-nineteenth to early-twentieth century Russian literature and history generally, though I'll happily read anything interesting. Some new (to me) favourites are Joseph Roth and Clarice Lispector.

I love poetry but can't write it and am fascinated by film too, though I've never tried screenwriting. 

Very happy to give feedback as well as share my own stuff, so if anyone has anything they'd like an opinion on, give me a nudge. 

N.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 18, 2014)

We're all about sharing critiques and getting and giving feedback! Get ten posts under your belt and you can have some customization options unlock and start posting your own work for critique. If you are looking for navigation and what to read... well, there's the workshop threads for posting people's work and reading it, there's the writing discussion forum for talking about writing (and there's one for just about every other creative endeavor!) and there's the writer's lounge for off-topic hanging out. If you have any questions about anything, feel free to ask... well anyone. But those people with the purple mentor status on their names? They're here to help you find your way if you need it.

Also, I'm Bishop. I'm a big deal around here.  Okay, not really, I'm just another guy, but I promise we're all fun!

Welcome to the writing forums!


----------



## Nastasya (Jun 18, 2014)

Okay, thanks for your help. See you around...

N.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome! 

I am am an even bigger deal than Bishop (in my own mind).

From your background and interests, it sounds like you have something to add around here. Get them 10 posts in, maybe offer a critique or three, and then please share some of your work if you are of a mind.

Happy writing!


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm not much of a big deal, but I welcome you nonetheless.

Good interest in literature you have there. _The Brothers Karamazov _was one of those books that changed my life.


----------



## Nastasya (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome, guys. Always nice to meet a fellow Karamazovian.

N.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi N. I know how you feel I stumbled around a bit last year at this time, some lurking about too till I got the courage to speak. This is a great group of people here, you will feel at home in no time and probably learn a bunch before that. Join the fun and enjoy! Welcome! :welcome:

Pandi


----------



## Nastasya (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks, Pandi.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome to the forums. I'm one of your friendly neighborhood staff members so if you have any questions of concerns, feel free to message me and I'll be happy to help.

I think you'll find yourself pleasantly surprised by the group of people we have here. Almost all are very helpful (except that Bishop fella, he's too busy trying to put his Sci Fi army together lol) and truly want to see other writers succeed.

Enjoy your time here on WF!!


----------



## Bishop (Jun 19, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> (except that Bishop fella, he's too busy trying to put his Sci Fi army together lol)



We're growing everyday, my friend. Everyday.

And don't act like you're not trying to put together the Fantasy Resistance to try and topple my to-be-Empire.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 19, 2014)

Bishop said:


> And don't act like you're not trying to put together the Fantasy Resistance to try and topple my to-be-Empire.



Quietly...in the shadows.


----------



## aliveatnight (Jun 19, 2014)

Welcome! This place is exactly what you'll be wanting. I've already learned a lot from the people here. I look forward to seeing you around.


----------



## J.T. Chris (Jun 19, 2014)

Bishop said:


> We're growing everyday, my friend. Everyday.
> 
> And don't act like you're not trying to put together the Fantasy Resistance to try and topple my to-be-Empire.



Where is the literary army? Or do I have first dibs on it? We're a dying, miserable breed these days.


----------



## Bishop (Jun 19, 2014)

J.T. Chris said:


> Where is the literary army? Or do I have first dibs on it? We're a dying, miserable breed these days.



It's Bishop's sci fi army! We're planning on conquering the poetry section of the forums, once we have enough recruits.


----------



## Gumby (Jun 20, 2014)

Welcome to the site, Nastasya.  I think you'll find us to be a pretty friendly group.


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Jul 23, 2014)

Ech, Dostoevsky is a drain on the seratonen. Welcome to WF! Enjoy your time here.


----------

